# Best Cubic Yard Pricing



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Ok, What is the best CY pricing you have ever received? Whether it was a bid or flat rate from xxx. I am curious what others have received because today's pricing sucks! The most I was able to receive was $35 CY because it was a hazard clean out. We filled two 30 yarders and 8ft pick up in 6 hrs and the tip fee was low, so i made a decent payout. All company's want to pay $20-$25. Sorry but there is no way that can work, or at least to turn a profit. Wondering what others have received...:vs_worry:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$50 per cyd. Usually we bill mid thirties to start plus disposal. That is debris only. Paint, tvs, mattresses, etc are line items. Those are our prices. Highest from a national was $32.50 and I think Michael Jackson was still alive.


----------



## 4jsmithco (Oct 5, 2015)

Too funny. " Micheal Jackson was still alive" @GTX63


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*We get $40 all the time after discount or 80% of HUD*

With some creative counting you can bump that a bit and cover some of the discount. The best debris pricing is actually effectively cherry picking flat rates, but that's an art. If you are talking best single event price, I have billed $400 for a small trash bag You can't realistically calculate it that way,but you do feel good when it happens.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

$50 was the highest and we also bid for a dumpster, 99% of the time we get our dumpster paid for. We are learning and actually making ok cash with trashouts, if I bid them, my partner in crime way underbids.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

magpie said:


> $50 was the highest and we also bid for a dumpster, 99% of the time we get our dumpster paid for. We are learning and actually making ok cash with trashouts, if I bid them, my partner in crime way underbids.





This is why I NEVER let hubby do the bidding...


M:vs_cool:


----------

